# Air intake hose (into turbo) needed - Found



## Kegsy (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello,

apologies if this is the wrong place. I am looking for the air intake hose that goes into the turbo it’s a wee c shaped hose. Sorry for being so vague but I can’t see find the part number or a picture of it.

I own a 2010 Cruze vcdi 2 litre.

Thank you for your help.

Chris


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if the 2.0L Diesel for the GEN1 cruze built in North America is the same 2.0L diesel used in the global part of the world. The 2.0L diesel was a low number produced car here in the states, and it required urea, which GM had problems with, and it costs a small fortune to replace that system. 

I'd suggest you put a post over in the GEN1 Diesel 2.0L engine area, and see where people are getting parts for that engine. I think it was designed in Europe, guessing your a lot closer to parts than we are here in the states. Even here they will be really expensive for car parts, as I think it's probably imported from Germany I think?.


----------



## Kegsy (Nov 19, 2020)

carbon02 said:


> I'm not sure if the 2.0L Diesel for the GEN1 cruze built in North America is the same 2.0L diesel used in the global part of the world. The 2.0L diesel was a low number produced car here in the states, and it required urea, which GM had problems with, and it costs a small fortune to replace that system.
> 
> I'd suggest you put a post over in the GEN1 Diesel 2.0L engine area, and see where people are getting parts for that engine. I think it was designed in Europe, guessing your a lot closer to parts than we are here in the states. Even here they will be really expensive for car parts, as I think it's probably imported from Germany I think?.


Thanks for the reply Carbon02 I will do that. It does certainly seem hard to get parts, my garage where trying and we both spent about half an hour on his pc looking for the part we need. We found the air intake hose which I need it’s just the small bit that connects to the turbo that is proving tricky!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kegsy said:


> Hello,
> 
> apologies if this is the wrong place. I am looking for the air intake hose that goes into the turbo it’s a wee c shaped hose. Sorry for being so vague but I can’t see find the part number or a picture of it.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Take a picture of the part and a another of the general location.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Kegsy (Nov 19, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Take a picture of the part and a another of the general location.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thank you for the reply Blasirl, thank you for the welcome.

I’ve attached the pictures below. It’s the last one that I need it’s like a small ribbed rubber hose that goes into the turbo and attached by a jubilee clip on each end.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

From what I can see in your photos, it looks like that might be the "other" 2.0L (the one with the timing chain) and not the one used in the US (the one with the timing belt). At least the engine cover and charge pipe are definitely different than ours. When I was doing my last oil change, I discovered my intake duct was cracked in several of the ridges. I looked around and found the intake duct was part number 23287054, but the expense and sparse availability led me to replacing it with an AEM cold air intake instead. https://smile.amazon.com/AEM-21-741...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1S0HQ2NEYT29TFPGXQZB That may or not be the same GM part you're in need of, but I imagine whether it's the same one or a different design, you'll have the same issue with expense and availability.


----------



## Kegsy (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for your reply rev, after a lot of searching I managed to finally find it on eBay of all the places. I think the model I have wasn’t a very popular one which makes it even harder to find parts. If you are interested the link to the part I needed is below.









CHEVROLET CRUZE GM 13260850 Luftfilterschlauch / AIR FILTER HOSE | eBay


GM 13260850 CHEVROLET CRUZE Luftfilterschl. GM 13260850. auch / AIR FILTER HOSE. TURBO INTERCOOLER HOSE FITS.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kegsy said:


> Thanks for your reply rev, after a lot of searching I managed to finally find it on eBay of all the places. I think the model I have wasn’t a very popular one which makes it even harder to find parts. If you are interested the link to the part I needed is below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the follow-up


----------

